# Die Dinger



## RZSTJ

Hallo und guten Tag Leute!

ich habe noch eine Frage. 
Ich habe dieses Satz gelesen aber ich verstehe nicht die Bedeutung von "Die Dinger"

"die dinger hab ich 2 mal in der woche bei mir im zimmer liegen die sind so lecker"

Warum steht "die Dinger" im Genitiv?
Ist es Genitiv? 
Es gab kein Gespräch, nur ein Bilde von zwei Schokoladen. 

Bitte, korrigiert mir meine Fehler. Ich versuche mein Deutsch zu verbessern 
Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Captain Lars

Ich denke, dass "die Dinger" im Akkusativ steht.

Wen oder was habe ich zweimal in der Woche bei mir im Zimmer liegen? -> Die Dinger.


----------



## jordi picarol

Puede que a RZSTJ le pasara lo que a mí. No había visto nunca antes la forma "Dinger". Al mirarlo hoy en PONS he visto:
Ding2<-(e)s, -er>SUBST nt fam (unbestimmte Sache)
Curioso, pero habría que explicarlo. Creo que esa forma es poco conocida.
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## Captain Lars

Existen dos formas,

1) das Ding, die Dinge

2) das Ding, die Dinger

_Dinge_ se refiere a cosas abstractas, mientras que _Dinger_ sirve para referirse a objetos concretos (y a menudo previamente introducidos en el discurso). Además, ese último es muy coloquial y tiene un valor aumentativo. No se puede sustituir por _Dinge_, lo que, en cambio, no es nada coloquial. Cosas abstractas nunca se pueden llamar _Dinger_.

Ich muss noch mal in die Wohnung, ich habe einige Dinge dort vergessen.
Ich muss noch mal in die Wohnung, ich habe einige Dinger dort vergessen.

Freiheit und Wohlstand sind die Dinge, die uns am wichtigsten sind.
Freiheit und Wohlstand sind die Dinger, die uns am wichtigsten sind.

Ich liebe Smartphones. Ich habe zwei von den Dingern!
Ich liebe Smartphones. Ich habe zwei von den Dingen!


----------



## jordi picarol

Gracias por la explicación )
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## kunvla

Hola:

El Duden lo define de esta manera

*1. b.* etwas, was jemand (in abschätziger Redeweise oder  weil er die genaue Bezeichnung dafür nicht kennt oder nicht gebrauchen  will) nicht mit seinem Namen nennt*

Grammatik* 
Plural: Dinger

*Gebrauch* 
umgangssprachlich

*Beispiele*


was ist denn das für ein Ding? 
die Dinger taugen nichts, sind schon kaputt 
http://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/Ding_Gegenstand_Vorgang

Saludos,


----------



## Captain Lars

"Dinger" muss nicht abschätzig gemeint sein...


----------



## kunvla

Captain Lars said:


> "Dinger" muss nicht abschätzig gemeint sein...


Ja, es muss nicht immer abschätzig gemeint sein, ist bloß eine der möglichen Optionen:


> (*[*in abschätziger Redeweise*]* oder  *[*weil er die genaue Bezeichnung dafür nicht kennt*]* oder *[*nicht gebrauchen  will*]*)



Saludos,


----------



## bwprius

---
"Dinger" es una palabra coloquial que no aparece en ningún libro (culto) ni libro de texto. Se puede emplear para bastantes cosas, también para las mamas. En este caso suele ir acompañado de "dicke".

Nunca te acostarás ....

...


----------



## Sowka

Hola 

Sí, tienes razón, bwprius. Es importante conocer este uso de "die Dinger" para evitar los malentendidos. Siempre hay que tener un contexto claro.


----------



## RZSTJ

Muchas grcias por sus respuestas! 
Ya me quedo claro el concepto, creo!  


Ich habe diese Dinger, die gestern gekauft habe. 

Es correcto?


----------



## Captain Lars

> Ich habe diese Dinger, die *ich* gestern gekauft habe.


----------

